# Hiking Trails in the Tri Citie Area



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

I found a wonderful site that shows all of the designated hiking trails in the Kennewick/Pasco/Richland area (known as the Tri Cities). It has full information on each! http://hiketricities.com/


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

WOW nice find! Will look it over and see if maybe changing the Red Mt. idea.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Badger Canyon Trail, Badger Long Loop, Chamna Natural Preserve (Sounds very fun if not over crowded), Richland Bend, W.E. Johnson Park, Wallula Gap Hike (your area), White Bluffs (I like this one a lot), Yakima River Delta. A few may be a bit to public for goats. But I am excited to see the white bluffs area.


----------



## Dekker (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't realize how many people had packgoats in the Tri-Cities area. How cool! Is there a Tri-Cities packgoat club? We are getting our first two goats in two weeks. I am currently building a "goat barn" and pasture with a rock mountain for the goats to play on. I will post pics as soon as it is complete.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The thought of a TC club did cross my mind as well  I think with as little to do in our area as there is, a PG club would draw a lot of interest. Just started selling pack goats this year and decided to keep one for myself  Thanks to the nudging by Curtis King . So mine will not be able to pack anytime soon but man they LOVE our small trail walks. Took 8 of em up Red Mt the other week, they played they whole time and had a ball.


----------

